# Raidmax Smilodon



## mrw1986 (Jun 15, 2007)

Does anybody have this case? If they do can you tell me if the motherboard tray comes off of the side panel? I know the whole panel comes out with the motherboard and all, but I need to know if the motherboard tray will actually separate from the side panel. This is crucial to cable management for me. If the tray does not come off is it safe to run wires underneath the motherboard between the tray and the motherboard? I'd assume as long as they are sleeved it shouldn't be a problem, but I could be wrong.

Thanks,
mrw1986


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 15, 2007)

Just watch where the cables come around the edges so that they don't get too tight or pinched in any way.  You may be able to use weatherstripping or thick cable sheath to "pad" it where needed.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 16, 2007)

Bump, does anyone know? I tried contacting Raidmax to no avail.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 16, 2007)

read the top left pic

it in other words says, the side panel will drop down to access the components of you can take the tray out!


----------



## mrw1986 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, that's what I was looking for!


----------

